# Baldur's Gate



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Febbraio 2017)

Qualcuno l'ha giocato?
L'ho appena preso su steam, sia il primo sia il secondo (la Enhanced Edition), da amante degli rpg volevo provarlo visto che da molti è considerato una delle pietre miliari di questo genere.
Ho appena creato il mio pg (berserker umano, allineamento neutrale/buono), e se c'è qualcuno che è disposto a darmi delle dritte o dei consigli è ben accetto, visto che a colpo d'occhio sembra un gioco immenso.

Magari se mi piace mi compro anche l'espansione (Siege of Dragonspear).


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l'ha giocato?
> L'ho appena preso su steam, sia il primo sia il secondo (la Enhanced Edition), da amante degli rpg volevo provarlo visto che da molti è considerato una delle pietre miliari di questo genere.
> Ho appena creato il mio pg (berserker umano, allineamento neutrale/buono), e se c'è qualcuno che è disposto a darmi delle dritte o dei consigli è ben accetto, visto che a colpo d'occhio sembra un gioco immenso.
> 
> Magari se mi piace mi compro anche l'espansione (Siege of Dragonspear).



Che bellissimo ricordo!
Ci ho giocato 15 anni fa, passando notti insonni a scoprire tutte le quest e gli ambienti di gioco. Ispirato a D&D è il miglior rpg in circolazione.
A memoria ricordo che erano importantissimi gli arcieri ed i castatori, con un buon tank davanti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che bellissimo ricordo!
> Ci ho giocato 15 anni fa, passando notti insonni a scoprire tutte le quest e gli ambienti di gioco. Ispirato a D&D è il miglior rpg in circolazione.
> A memoria ricordo che erano importantissimi gli arcieri ed i castatori, con un buon tank davanti


A me i maghi sembrano debolucci, hanno pochissima vita e gli incantesimi sono pochissimi.
Magari sarò io che sono un niubbo, ma ora sono più un peso che altro, anche se ho letto che nel primo Baldur's Gate è normale che siano deboli ma diventano fortissimi nel secondo e in Throne of Baal.
Per ora sto usando Jaheira, Imoen, Ajantis, Dynaheir e Minsc (Khalid è schiattato quasi subito lol) e io sto giocando un berserker. 
Finora non ho moltissimi problemi, vedremo in seguito!


----------

